# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Бронеавтомобиль "Мгебров-Рено", 1:35, самоделка

## Марат

Начинаю новый проект. 
История: В 1915 году на Ижорском заводе изготовлялись броневики конструкции штабс-капитана Мгеброва. Интересная особенность этих машин — расположение бронирования лобовой части корпуса. В качестве базового использовался автомобиль марки «Рено», у которого радиатор располагался позади двигателя, и поэтому он имел характерный острый нос. Это обстоятельство и учел Мгебров: броневики его конструкции в лобовой части корпуса имели большие углы наклона броневых листов, что существенно повышало их пулестойкость. Кроме того, большое внимание уделялось наблюдению на поле боя. В боевой обстановке командир мог вести круговое наблюдение из командирской башенки, установленной на крыше основной башни. 
Мгебров создал и второй вариант размещения вооружения: в двух башнях, а также модификацию бронеавтомобиля с использованием шасси «Бенц». 
Необходимо отметить, что штабс-капитан Мгебров, погибший на фронте в 1915 году, помимо конструирования бронемашин, проводил успешные исследования по созданию пуленепробиваемых стекол. 
Двух башенный вариант бронеавтомобиля я и попытаюсь сделать

----------


## Марат

Изготовил лонжероны рамы

----------


## Марат

Модель будет стоять на подставке, поэтому сильно с рамой заморачиваться не буду. К тому же, у меня нет информации по сечениям лонжеронов, поперечин и "рыбок"

----------


## Марат

Решил сделать все рычали на подвеске рессор подвижными. Примерно так.

----------


## Марат

Вторая рессора готова к установке

----------


## Марат

Передние рессоры установлены.

----------


## Марат

Рессоры установлены... Теперь мосты

----------


## Mirage

Марат, если не сложно, поясни технологию изготовления рамы - наборная, тянутая или иное? Уж больно форма заковыристая... Спасибо!

Слежу с неизменным интересом!

----------


## Марат

Mirage, я вечером поясню и нарисую.
Сделана и установлена по месту передняя ось.

----------


## Марат

Передняя ось закончена.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с задним мостом.

----------


## Марат

Задний мост готов.

----------


## Марат

Задул раму. Теперь пройду сухой кистью.

----------


## Марат

Прошёлся сухой кистью, больше по рессорам.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с полом. Передний и задний наклонные листы будут установлены позже, когда будем обшивать модель.
Вопрос: какой цвет внутреннего интерьера броневика?

----------


## Марат

Работаем с нижней частью. Сделан поддон.

----------


## Марат

Mirage, извини, я вчера вечером не исполнил обещанное.
Лонжероны такой формы я сделал отдельными деталями, соединил их на кусочки игл, как на  рисунке.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил днище  и поддон. Поддон пока не приклеен.

----------


## KAJUK

> Покрасил днище  и поддон. Поддон пока не приклеен.


Марат!
Ну зачем ты" распыляешься"-столько интересных летающих проектов у тебя!!!!:-)
Но с интересом наблюдаю:-)
Удачи и тут тоже!
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Александр Николаевич, мне приятно, что Вам интересны мои проекты. Я их закончу. Спасибо.

----------


## Mirage

> Mirage, извини, я вчера вечером не исполнил обещанное.
> Лонжероны такой формы я сделал отдельными деталями, соединил их на кусочки игл, как на  рисунке.


Большое спасибо, Марат! Четко и ясно.

----------


## Марат

Не дали дети плодотворно поработать..., но хоть фотик свой спас от глумления  :Smile: 
Успел сделать до конца тяги и рычаги рулевого управления, да прорезал пол кабины под движок.

----------


## Марат

Без растворителя и покраски как-то медленно, с неохотцей, продвигается дело. Изготовлен глушитель. К сожалению, чертежи немного врут и приходиться выкручиваться.

----------


## Марат

Ещё небольшое дополнение...

----------


## Марат

Сегодня подкрасил немного и установил тросики на тяги задних тормозов

----------


## Марат

Глушитель установлен по месту, с нижней частью пока закончено.

----------


## Марат

Приступил к изготовлению шин.

----------


## Марат

Заготовки шин сделаны, теперь обработка наждачной бумагой...

----------


## Марат

Шины обработаны

----------


## Марат

Изготовлен первый обод в качестве эксперимента.

----------


## Марат

Обода готовы, теперь делаем ступицы.Как обычно: сначала пробная, лидерная :Smile:   Потом остальные.

----------


## CINN

Здравствуйте Марат!
На нескольких ветках наблюдаю за Вашим творчеством.
Ураган!  :Eek: 

Вопрос Вам как специалисту в моделировании: как известно на реальной БТТ обычно много всяких заклёпок, люков, накладных пластин и т.д. Если в реальности высота такого элемента 10...15мм, то, например, в 1/72 это ~ 0,13мм. Как Вы считаете- на модели стоит ли бороться за масштабную толщину, или делать порельефнее(с учётом покраски)?
Как Вы этот вопрос решаете?

----------


## Марат

CINN, спасибо.
Я считаю - чем тоньше, тем лучше. Но всё равно, после окончания работы с моделью, понимаешь - можно было сделать ещё тоньше :Smile: 
Я за масштабность, но не до фанатизма. Главное - визуальное восприятие. Можно уйти в микроны, а после совсем не увидеть сделанного.

----------


## Марат

Первая ступица готова. Броне лист колеса пока не закончен, только ободок сделан. Доводка бронелистов - следующий этап, а сейчас - ступицы.

----------


## Марат

Колёса пока не собраны в единое целое и не держаться. Поэтому модель на боку.

----------


## Марат

Хочется поскорее закончить колёса и приступить к более интересной части работ. 
Пока не склеено и держится на наперекосяк, только для фото.

----------


## Марат

Начал "болтовать" броне диски колёс.

----------


## Марат

Первый диск готов. Дело муторное, но закончить надо.

----------


## Марат

С комплектами колёс покончено. Теперь движок и остальные внутренности.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с движком.

----------


## Марат

Задул обода чёрным, шины серым, а вот броне листы пока нет.

----------

